# How long to verify a deposit?



## jadejar (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wondering...I sent in my paperwork to deposit one of my weeks 3 weeks ago but it is still showing up "not verified".  I called my resort to let them know that a verification request would be coming from TPI.  How long does it usually take to process?  (The week I was looking to exchange for is now gone.)


----------



## slabeaume (Aug 25, 2011)

I deposited my Wyndham week with them over the phone and they were able to then do the exchange I was looking for right then.  Does your timeshare group have such a program?


----------

